# Hi, new to working with a pantograph



## parothead40 (Nov 29, 2010)

My wife and I have been experimenting with a pantograph, I am having problems making circles, I trace a perfect circle and I get and oval, how can this be solved


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

